# nerobol



## ana4me (May 16, 2007)

What is nerobol? Does anybody know?


----------



## bonsay (May 17, 2007)

Is a Russian dbol 5mg tabs.


----------



## 4everyoung (May 18, 2007)

I found some information:
"Nerobol induced a decreased excretion of sodium, potassium, calcium, chlorides and osmotically active substances. Nerobol produced the most pronounced effect on the calcium and potassium metabolism. The effect of the drug used during the prolonged bed rest experiment depended on the time and dosage as well as on the state of fluid-eletrolyte metabolism and the renal function"


----------

